# Fishing charters in Punta Cana 2019



## YustasFortuna (Jul 6, 2020)

Big Game Fishing in Punta Cana, Dominican Republic with Big Marlin Charters S.R.L. is a spectacular event, so you might want to bring your family along, they will have fun!









White Marlin fishing in Punta Cana July 2018. Offshore Family fishing charter Dominican Republic










Nice bull Mahi Punta Cana the front of Uvero Alto area February 2019










Wahoo Deep Sea fishing in Punta Cana. Atlantic ocean. 11 miles east from the Macao beach area.










Awesome Mahi Mahi fishing charter. Nice mahi and satisfied guys. Why not? He will cook fish on the beach for girls !










Whte marlin and mahi. Our fishermens rarely come back empty handed.....










Wahoo. Type of fish from mackerel family, lives in tropical sees on the depth up to 39 feet. Especially often is caught along Atlantic offshore of the USA from Florida and up to the north, in Mexican gulf, between Domincan Republic and Puerto Rico. 









Captain Tyler McLaughlin from the â€œWicked Tunaâ€ always very seriouse but smile today))










Deep Sea Fishing in Punta Cana with Big Marlin Charters Punta Cana


----------



## YustasFortuna (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## YustasFortuna (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## bigmarlincharters (8 mo ago)

New fishing boat in our company! Punta Cana fishing Charters. Offshore Deep Sea Fishing Big Marlin Charters provided.


----------



## deepseafishingpuntacana (3 mo ago)

Punta Cana fishing is an experience no fisherman will want to miss. Just being on the dazzling blue water is unforgettable, but with the best fishing boats and crews in punta cana, prepare yourself for a day of truly legendary sportfishing.







Punta Cana Charters features air-conditioned luxury offshore deep sea fishing yachts punta cana, tournament-rigged and fully equipped for deep sea fishing in paradise.


----------



## JessieJim (2 mo ago)

You guys are great!


----------

